# Dark paintings



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Here are some of my favorite paintings:

H.R.Giger: Shaft no 7










"Childhood demons", by Bruce Segur.










The "Leap of Faith" by Michael Whelan:










Will post more later. Feel free to mention your own


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Mersault said:


> Here are some of my favorite paintings:
> 
> H.R.Giger: Shaft no 7
> 
> ...


I like all of these paintings, maybe I should check out dark art a little bit more since I don't really know anything about it, I don't like the other painting the other guy posted, it's not dark, it's perverted and disgusting


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

if you are into this type of stuff i reccomend reading manga blame! it has very intricate and dark but beautiful art (really similar to 1st pic). it is very depressing story, mainly about some guy traveling shafts in technological world alone. very dark, with horror.


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

the EFFIN reason in these painings is that you find the LIGHT in you, because you wouldn't want to be in dark ALL the time do you, i mean what would you see in dark?
and this idea what artists take out from themselves and puit it in they're works, a projection of selreflection!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Though they're not really paintings, I find some of the works of M.C. Escher to be quite dark as well. Not in a lugubrious horror kind of way, but more in a subtle, sinister, eerie way. I often wonder what must have been going on in the mind of that man.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Great images by all 

I should check that manga...


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh I love macabre stuff.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

:yes









Gallery








Gallery








Gallery

Here is a great place to find more artists.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Very nice 

Some more by Beksinski:


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

This is an awesome thread! we need moar!!!


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Amazing topic, really ! :yes It's all new to me, I'm impressed with Beksinski work.

I found out this one, Jacek Yerka :


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Very good painting there 

Some by Munch, with the most famous first:

The scream










The Kiss (The Vampire)










The Dead mother


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

He's not a painter, but Vania Zouravliov's work is lovely. 









And of course I like Goya's famous Saturn Eating his Son painting, but I can't post it.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Mersault said:


> Very good painting there
> 
> Some by Munch, with the most famous first:


Edvard Munch had such a beautiful way of painting
That dead mother painting.... **** man.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Guernica by picasso









Also the WW1 painting "Gassed" comes to mind.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Gerhard Richter










Vilhelm Hammershøi - Interior, Strandgade 30










Egon Schiele


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

A couple of monster-themed ones:

John Kenn Mortensen










Kittelsen


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Not sure if this is really dark-themed, but it is called "The smiling spider", and is by Redon Odilon:


----------



## SterilizeMe (Jan 16, 2013)

Anything by Yamamoto Takato.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

That is a bit too hardcore for me


----------



## beastylex (Feb 6, 2012)

bookmarking this thread. cool art. i especially like Beksinski's work.
here's some Walter Schnackenberg:


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

these are dope


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Mersault said:


> Very nice
> 
> Some more by Beksinski:


Oh wow.. I love this one.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Goya- The Witches' Sabbath


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Salvador Dali


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Speaking of Dahli, this is my desctop image:


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^ i like it.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Am I in Silent Hill?


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Tibble said:


> Am I in Silent Hill?


Sort of looks like it.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

The evil Twins:










I have not been able to find the name of the painter, i think his surname is Tailor...

And i find this to be quite suggestive: (again i do not know the painter)


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't really like these painting. Too much mindf for me.


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Most of these aren't paintings, but I see that some members put other stuff here too.


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Fantastic thread. Personally I'm quite partial to Otto Dix's War prints, which were inspired by a similar cycle by Goya. A few of my favourites:


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^ These images are pretty gruesome, like nightmares.



















Daniel Chiriac self portrait


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Mersault said:


> Very nice
> 
> Some more by Beksinski:


Oooh. These three are all my favorites so far posted on this thread.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Hieronymus Bosch :


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Bosch is great 

I will see if i can find some more paintings...


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

While this is not that scary or frightening, dark or sinister, i always felt that Redon's "Cyclops" has a note of horror in it. Who whould want to be discovered by such a being while laying down in the park...


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

What happened to this thread? It got buried but I liked it :cry


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Wasn't sure if this one is a painting or just a photo manipulation.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Above 2 are not paintings, but I think still deserve to be posted :yes


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Above one is sort of a joke. "Silence of the Lambs."


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I follow this guy on Deviantart (his name is NegativeFeedback) and he never ceases to amaze.

Also, different artist:


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Paolo Troilo



















Agnes Cecile


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm more into photography but...

I've always loved John Bauer:


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I like Francis Bacon.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for reviving the thread  I will see if i can find some more paintings to post later on...


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

[spoiler=Laocoön, by El Greco]








[/spoiler]

I find this painting unsettling because, unlike in the Greek sculpture, Laocoön and his sons don't seem to be really struggling against the serpent. It's more like they've resigned themselves to their fate.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

HR Giger's Album(CD,LP you name it) Covers, dark paintings goes pop :

Emerson, Lake & Palmer's 1973 Brain Salad Surgery :










The Shiver's 1969 Walpurgis :










Islands 1977 Pictures :


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Some Blake.

http://www.ibiblio.org/wm/paint/auth/blake/abel.jpg

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z93/mh____/williamblakeetching.jpg

http://www.huliq.com/files/imagecac...ery Coincides With Anniversary Of Blake's.jpg


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

yup ^









Some Max Ernst \/


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Great idea for a thread. Some of them are quite morbid, but very interesting to look at, in a twisted sort of way. Here's one i found recently, albeit with cautious specks of light, maybe hope combined with fear.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I feel like this should be in the arts forum. But anywho:


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Mask Still-life III, by Emil Nolde










Another untitled one by Beksinski:


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

William Blake. Kind of did did dark visionary art. He was heavily influenced by the figure of Satan as a romantic hero.


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

SterilizeMe said:


> Anything by Yamamoto Takato.


lovely artist. wonderful thread. i like Henry Fuseli's The Nightmare & the different versions of it:


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I like Bosch too. Such depravity.


----------

